# Swissvax Utopia - with a hint of Norway



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Some good news from Swissvax!

We all know "Crystal Rock" with the dedication to Mr. Paul Dalton from UK.

Well, here in Norway we have a guy called Tommy Lund, who is the owner of Tommy's Car Spa, a wellknown detailer in the Norwegian detailing community.
Since he has done such fantastic jobs on very exotic cars like Ferraris, Bugattis, Jaguars and Aston Martin etc, his magic has given him a special status. 
In Switzerland they made notice of his outstanding work and since he was such a good ambassadeur for the brand, the Swiss decided to dedicate their brand new wax to him. 
The wax was launched this weekend at Oslo Motor Show and there was a limited number of only 10 pots available for sale. The wax was autographed by Tommy Lund, and the very first pot was ofcourse meant for himself 
The other 9 was quickly sold out from the Swissvax stand!

This wax will estimated be available in stores here in Norway early November, according to Tommy.
I am very interested in knowing what this wax has to offer and can't wait to have some more info about it's qualities.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Now this sounds promising 

I wonder what the RRP is? £

How come Swissvax are not a active member anymore be nice to have them on the forum and actively posting in there section for which is still there?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

€438 iff im right


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Any news yet,specs?


----------



## TCS (May 14, 2011)

Here ae the official specs on the wax. The price is 3499.- (norwegian kroner) witch is aprox 350£

• Concourse-wax including 50 Vol.% of pure yellow Brazilian Grade One Carnauba wax enriched with PTFE
• Creates an ingenious protection for your paintwork offering a "Teflon-pan-effect" thanks to which dirt and insects barely can't adhere
• Special development for Tommy Lund in Norway, one of the most famous automotive detailers in Scandinavia
• Proverbial easy application
• Prepare the paintwork with Paint Rubber, Quick Finish and Cleaner Fluid prior to the wax application

Swissvax Utopia is a modern and innovative system for an outstanding gloss experience combined with a PTFE protection that also makes experienced enthusiasts speechless with amazement. It was specially formulated for Tommy Lund, which is recognised around Scandinavia and abroad for his skills in preparing and protecting most cherished motor cars.
Its formulation includes a 50 Vol. % of pure yellow Brazilian Grade One Carnauba wax and is not only providing an outstanding gloss experience, as it was also enriched with non-stick PTFE in order to create an ingenious protection for your paintwork too. It is the first wax ever which provides gloss and protection with no compromise.
A wax container of 200ml is sufficient for 20 to 25 wax applications. A layer of "Tommy Lund's Swissvax Utopia Wax" can last up to 6 to12 months. Due to its neutral coloration and its proverbial easy application, it can be used for all types and colours of paintwork.
Please notice, that before Swissvax Utopia is applied, the paintwork needs to be prepared with Swissvax Paint Rubber, Quick Finish and Swissvax Cleaner Fluid prior to the wax.

Tommy


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sounds good but for me not worth the extra over shield/BOS combo.
Endurance is the wax I want next


----------



## TCS (May 14, 2011)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Sounds good but for me not worth the extra over shield/BOS combo.
> Endurance is the wax I want next


The special thing about this wax, is that it is the first one with a brand new clear PTFE, that do not kill some of the gloss and dept in the paintwork, like the brown PTFE that is used in the Shield wax.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay now this is sounding better lol. I do like the idea of a signed wax


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thankz TCS,


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

An interesting read thanks


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

I have been using this for a couple of weeks now and it is mightily impressive....... it ticks every box so far so if the durability is there then this is probably the best wax I have ever used. 
I will upload some photos when I get a chance to take some fresh as all the ones I have have been taken at 16mp and won't upload.


----------



## TCS (May 14, 2011)

Billio said:


> I have been using this for a couple of weeks now and it is mightily impressive....... it ticks every box so far so if the durability is there then this is probably the best wax I have ever used.
> I will upload some photos when I get a chance to take some fresh as all the ones I have have been taken at 16mp and won't upload.


I like that you are satisfied with it.

Here is a couple of pictures of a Peugeot 207RC that have had the Utopia Wax on for about 3 months, during norwegian winther, with salty roads.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Utopia looks to be still going strong Tcs:thumb:


----------



## TCS (May 14, 2011)

Just got it confirmed, that Swissvax is putting this wax in their standard production line, and it will soom be available globally, thru your local Swissvax dealer.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

TCS said:


> I like that you are satisfied with it.
> 
> Here is a couple of pictures of a Peugeot 207RC that have had the Utopia Wax on for about 3 months, during norwegian winther, with salty roads.


Condition now? I start to count only after 6 months mark:thumb:
Is it daily driver and how much driven after waxing?


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Stunning wax and probably the best you can buy right now.
I've got a spare pot which I must get round to listing on the forum sales section.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Billio said:


> Stunning wax and probably the best you can buy right now.


How so?


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

sm81 said:


> How so?


Easy on, easy off (leave it 5 mins or 5 hours), sheets n beads like a coating, wetness of a show wax, very durable and smells delish.
I could harp.on about how good it is till the cows come home but that won't convince you until you try it and see for yourself. Price is the only bummer but sometimes the best doesn't come cheap.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

TCS said:


> Here ae the official specs on the wax. The price is 3499.- (norwegian kroner) witch is aprox 350£
> 
> A wax container of 200ml is *sufficient for 20 to 25 wax applications*. A layer of "Tommy Lund's Swissvax Utopia Wax" can last up to 6 to12 months.
> 
> Please notice, that before Swissvax Utopia is applied, the paintwork *needs to be prepared* with Swissvax Paint Rubber, Quick Finish and Swissvax Cleaner Fluid prior to the wax.


Not very economical then. Would imagine that should get about 35-40 layers of it. Why it "need"all those products prior to wax?


----------



## TCS (May 14, 2011)

Billio said:


> Easy on, easy off (leave it 5 mins or 5 hours), sheets n beads like a coating, wetness of a show wax, very durable and smells delish.
> I could harp.on about how good it is till the cows come home but that won't convince you until you try it and see for yourself. Price is the only bummer but sometimes the best doesn't come cheap.


It should not be left on the car for more than maximum 15 min. (that is the same for most Swissvax waxes) They have done some research on this, and if you leave it longer, too much of the wax will dry up, and it will not leave as much as it should on the paint.

So wax on the car for 10-15 min, buff it off, and leave the car without touching the pain, for 3 hours.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

TCS said:


> It should not be left on the car for more than maximum 15 min. (that is the same for most Swissvax waxes) They have done some research on this, and if you leave it longer, too much of the wax will dry up, and it will not leave as much as it should on the paint.
> 
> So wax on the car for 10-15 min, buff it off, and leave the car without touching the pain, for 3 hours.


Not the case in my experience and I've applied it to over 50 vehicles now but if that's what Swissvax advise then fair enough.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

sm81 said:


> Not very economical then. Would imagine that should get about 35-40 layers of it. Why it "need"all those products prior to wax?


"all those products prior to wax" are standard and necessary prep.....you don't have to splash out on the Swissvax versions though but it's only natural that they push their own products.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

For anyone interested....Utopia is now available to purchase in the UK:

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/product_detail/wax_products/utopia_2

bit pricey though.....i sold way too cheap ;-)


----------

